# Best Way to Use Femara



## Pump2356 (Feb 26, 2007)

Hi guys,

I will be doing my first cycle in a few months consisting of test enth at 500mg and eq at 400mg for 10 weeks total. I may not be able to get arimidex but femara instead. Could someone explain to me what the best way to use these 2.5mg tabs to reduce estrogen from forming too much but not completely kill estrogen ( I know this drug can reduce it up to 80%)

Thank you


----------



## mike1991 (Feb 27, 2007)

Both drugs are aromatase inhibitors and both have long half lifes. I would take 2.5mg every third day.


----------



## AlphaMale (Feb 27, 2007)

I'd use 1/4 tab every other day (which is what I do) or you could do 1/2 tab twice a week before each shot, but taking pills isn't really that inconvienant so I say EOD at 1/4 tab which is .3mg per day and more than enough as .1mg has been shown to be an effective dose, anything over .6mg everyday can lower your sex drive.

Also, it can reduce estrogen by +98%!


----------



## mike1991 (Feb 27, 2007)

I disagree. 0.1mg is so low that it would make the trip before getting broken down. Plus real pills if you have them are timed release. So if you cut it, you will be just wasting your time. Plus where did you get your research stating that 0.1mg is effective? Plus it would not lower your sex drive, but probably increase it. Femara is also used to help woman get prego until it was recall by the FDA due to the facts it causes birth defects.


----------



## AlphaMale (Feb 28, 2007)

> I disagree. 0.1mg is so low that it would make the trip before getting broken down.


??? sorry, what do you mean?



> Plus real pills if you have them are timed release. So if you cut it, you will be just wasting your time.


Interesting, I don't know why they would bother adding ethyl cellulose polymers to the drug to extend it's release of the active chemical by several hours when the drug itself has a half-life of around 4 days? Or even though ethl-cellulose polymers are the most effective form of time-release technology and has been the standard since 2002 - I do not understand why any form of time-release technology would benefit this drug; do you think that it causes the pill itself to sit around for days? Cutting it or even chewing it will have no effect unless you are passing the pill in your stool undisolved!



> where did you get your research stating that 0.1mg is effective?


One of many resources that shows that .1mg letrozole causes 74% estradiol and 79% estone decrease after one day while: .5mg caused 82% and 84.1%, and 2.5mg caused 81% and 68%.
After 1 week - .1mg through 5mg all achieved greater than 95% suppression.

erc.endocrinology-journals.org/cgi/reprint/6/2/245.pdf



> Plus it would not lower your sex drive, but probably increase it. Femara is also used to help woman get prego until it was recall by the FDA due to the facts it causes birth defects


So many things wrong with this.
First - It was never approved by the FDA for use in infertility, it was and is a off-label use.
Second - how could anyone come to the conclusion that because a drug is used to increase ovulation that it would increase sex drive, plus given the fact that .1mg a day causes a 95% suppression of estrogen which is needed to maintain sex drive...... here's a quote from someone else as I do not have the time or desire to dig up studies as I do not get paid for this:

An effective dose of Letrozole (Femara) is .25-.5mg/day (I use .25mgs/day), but be forewarned, if you go over that amount, it can kill your sex drive. ANTHONY ROBERTS

Some other resources you might want to look into when you have the time or desire:

cancer.med.upenn.edu/resources/article.cfm?c=3&s=8&ss=23&id=1519&month=08&year=2001

J Clin Endocrinol Metab. 1995 Sep;80(9):2658-60

cancer.adisonline.com/pt/re/onc/abstract.00024669-200201050-00007.htm;jsessionid=FlPTCrjmhgFCvL14LWsZzxcdPJ1G8J1wHR3yZ6BJ9FhhBL6hwTS2!380829556!-949856145!8091!-1

erc.endocrinology-journals.org/cgi/reprint/6/2/245.pdf

ANY profile posted on the internet on letrozole (femara)

And an interesting chart showing the testosterone boost from letrozole (femara)
·	0.02 mg of Letrozole increased testosterone by 45% after 2 days 
·	0.1 mg of Letrozole increased testosterone by 49% after 2 days 
·	0.5 mg of Letrozole increased testosterone by 48% after 2 days 
·	1 mg of Letrozole increased testosterone by 41% after 2 days 
·	2.5 mg of Letrozole increased testosterone by 74% after 3 days 
·	10 mg of Letrozole increased testosterone by 97% after 2 days 
·	30 mg of Letrozole increased testosterone by 113% after 3 days

Sorry if this comes off too strong, but misinformation, especially dealing with a drug that can adversly affect someones health is not something to mess around with. Estrogen is needed in your body to maintain vascular structure and elasticity, cholesterol levels, bone health, joint health, heart health, and yes SEX DRIVE. Letrozole really shouldn't even be used with the cycle outlined unless someone is extremely sensitive to gyno, it's all they have, or they are wanting to remove all most all of the estrogen in their body for a competition, photo shoot, etc.


----------



## mike1991 (Mar 1, 2007)

The half life is 48 hours not four days. Feel free to check with any drug book that is a real medical or nursing drug books not anything else. The drug is metabolized by the liver therefore it must undergo first bypass before getting there.  2.5mg is the only dose available in the US. The pills are designed for a gradual release of an active agent over a period of time, allowing for a sustained effect; timed-release; long-acting; prolonged-action; slow-release. If you cut the pill, you have just ruined the dose. When you cut a pill it is called scored, however, the drug was not designed for it. Also there are 5 half life’s in a drug. 0.1mg dose is so low that there would be no therapeutic benefits for it. But I’m sure you knew this already. Furthermore, I didn’t say the FDA approved the drug for ovulation. However, it was being given as an unlabeled use. I remember getting an email about a drug recall from the FDA about it effects on unborn fetus. Also, this drug is not as popular since Arimidex enter the scene since it has fewer side effects. Feel free to consult with any oncologist about my statement.  You are right when you stated “misinformation, especially dealing with a drug that can adversly affect someones health is not something to mess around with”. Just think about it.


----------



## AlphaMale (Mar 1, 2007)

> The half life is 48 hours not four days. Feel free to check with any drug book that is a real medical or nursing drug books not anything else.


Fine, I said 2-4, the studies have been inconclusive. But regardless, doesn't that support my agrument!



> The drug is metabolized by the liver therefore it must undergo first bypass before getting there.


First bypass sounds so fancy!!! (you ment first pass right?)



> 2.5mg is the only dose available in the US. The pills are designed for a gradual release of an active agent over a period of time, allowing for a sustained effect; timed-release; long-acting; prolonged-action; slow-release.


I get it, I get it - the pill is time-released to extend it's duration by several hours. Fine, so now is it's half-life 2 days and 7 hours or was it 1 day 17 hours until they coated the sucker?



> If you cut the pill, you have just ruined the dose.


Just use a clean razor blade and you'll be fine.



> When you cut a pill it is called scored, however, the drug was not designed for it.


Scored tabs are tabs with lines/indentations to make splitting them more accurate and easy, cutting is called....... cutting? or maybed scoring? I don't know... what was your point? Oh it was not designed with the intention of being cut.   Back to that ruining the dose thing: Have I thousands/millions of others been "ruining" their Dianabol, Cialis, Viagra, Etc. we must have because they aren't scored either.



> Also there are 5 half life’s in a drug.


I don't remember off hand, but all drugs don't have an 5 half-life deteriating do they? I don't think so, pretty sure not but not sure.  Anyway, yeah 5 half lifes... so 2.5mg would theoreticaly take 10 days (with a 2 day half life) to be completely gone, right.



> 0.1mg dose is so low that there would be no therapeutic benefits for it. But I’m sure you knew this already.


Ummm. well studies have shown (read the one's I posted earlier if you need to) that 100mcg is effective, but yeah, I did recommend .625mg eod not .1mg ed. 



> Furthermore, I didn’t say the FDA approved the drug for ovulation. However, it was being given as an unlabeled use. I remember getting an email about a drug recall from the FDA about it effects on unborn fetus.


Sorry.



> Also, this drug is not as popular since Arimidex enter the scene since it has fewer side effects.


Did not know that, I always assumed Letrozole was newer than Arimidex just because it is stronger, never really knew when each came out.



> Feel free to consult with any oncologist about my statement.


Which statement was that, would an endocrinologist have a good opinion too, especially since this is an steroid board and not an cancer board?



> You are right when you stated “misinformation, especially dealing with a drug that can adversly affect someones health is not something to mess around with”. Just think about it


Agree with ya.... wait... think about what, where you thinking out loud?


----------



## mike1991 (Mar 1, 2007)

No first bypass is the same as first-pass hepatic effect this is where drugs absorbed from the gastrointestional tract enter the portal venous blood and thus pass through the liver before entering the systemic circulations for delivery to tissue receptors.

Yes every drug has five half live this is basic knowledge. This is taught in medical and nrsing school and you can also learn this in a graduate level clinical Pharmacology program.

Femara is an antineoplastic drug and thus are basically prescribed by oncologist and not endocrinologist.

When using your language about coated tabs. This does not mean it take days to disolved, but how long it has therapeutic effects. This drug is designed to with stand the acidic Ph that is located with the gastric contents of your stomach. The drug is designed to release it properties within the small intestine. If you cut this drug the Ph will destroyed the majority of its purpose. If you really want to see if your techique is working just go and get your estrogen levels check. I wouldn't perform this on any male unless I give him a diagnosis of breast cancer. Your HCG levels increase with testicular cancer, but you may get away if you complain about breast pain. When you are asked about your family history just lie and say your dad died from breast cancer and you brother had it to.

Listen bud, I don't care it you take 0.1mg or 5 mg. You can chop it, snort it, or mix it with distilled water and inject it into your vein. 

Furthermore, when you read publications, it is advisable that you do read more then one publications. Research can be modified to tailor the researcher first hypothesis. Furthermore, publications dated back in 1999 that you recieve yours is just too outdated. I recommand that you subscribed to the Mayo clinic, New england journal of medicine, or to the Mass General Hospital. You can join all of these as a student.


----------



## AlphaMale (Mar 3, 2007)

Listen Mike, you seem like a smart guy; appearately you have some sort of complex where you cannot admit when you are wrong and you try to impress with irrelavant information in a discussion, so I'm done; I'll post this last one so that others (and you) might gain knowledge, or at least not be misguided.



> No first bypass is the same as first-pass hepatic effect this is where drugs absorbed from the gastrointestional tract enter the portal venous blood and thus pass through the liver before entering the systemic circulations for delivery to tissue receptors.


Interesting. So bypass changes it's meaning? Listen, you said by-pass by mistake and instead of saying "oops, my bad" you try to BS your way out of it.  



> Yes every drug has five half live this is basic knowledge. This is taught in medical and nrsing school and you can also learn this in a graduate level clinical Pharmacology program.


Mike, you should know that SOME drugs are biphastic , triphastic, etc.??? I mean it is taught in college and basic chemistry.



> Femara is an antineoplastic drug and thus are basically prescribed by oncologist and not endocrinologist.


Good to know Mike, but I fail to see the relavence? So a cancer doctor would know how better to dose an AAS using bodybuilder? Or did you just want to use the word "antineoplastic"?



> When using your language about coated tabs. This does not mean it take days to disolved, but how long it has therapeutic effects.


Again, let's just hear a "oops, my bad" Mike, but instead you push the issue; Again mike, if it is timed released it doesn't matter as the drug itself is responsible for the long-lasting effects.



> This drug is designed to with stand the acidic Ph that is located with the gastric contents of your stomach. The drug is designed to release it properties within the small intestine. If you cut this drug the Ph will destroyed the majority of its purpose.


Simple answer here is -your wrong about letrozole- but right about the mechanizism of "By-pass"ing the stomach (you had your chance to use bypass right and you blew it mike) Here is a quote from the drug literature "letrozole is absorbed in the stomach and small intestine - Rapidly and completely absorbed within 1 hr." Lets just drop the whole timed release stuff o.k. 



> If you really want to see if your techique is working just go and get your estrogen levels check.


Totally agree with you here Mike, I happen to do this myself 4-5 times a year and use to do it every several weeks. I highly recommend that people get a blood test before, during, and post cycle to see how their body is reacting/responding to the drugs. Also being my personal belief of suppressing raised estrogen to normal level (which again is what started this whole crazy thing) that one should have their levels checked during the use of AI's; a lot of people, myself included, tend to have a base of AAS that they run with changes to that formula, establishing a good idea of where your levels are at in relation to certain drugs/doses helps.



> I wouldn't perform this on any male unless I give him a diagnosis of breast cancer.


So I take it you do blood drawing, or testing, or something? Cool, I have several friends and family in the medical field. Anyway why would you not perform the test? Is it against your religion or something - Mike if you are in the medical field, you need to put aside self-issues and address medical issues professionally, that includes running a simple blood test that a doctor ordered or patient requested.



> Your HCG levels increase with testicular cancer, but you may get away if you complain about breast pain. When you are asked about your family history just lie and say your dad died from breast cancer and you brother had it to.


See this is what you do Mike, we're talking about estrogen levels in relation to Letrozole and having blood tests done to see how/if it's working, and once we get past the fact that you would not perform an estrogen test for someone (still trying to figure that one out) Your mention how HCG levels are raised when someone has testicular cancer; listen Mike, I'm glad you know that, I didn't know that, put wtf does that have to do with anything. Your response posts do not directly answer the questions.   Then you go on about how to lie to your doctor about getting an estrogen level test; I hope that one would not have to lie about it, I just ask my doctor directly and he orders it.



> Listen bud, I don't care it you take 0.1mg or 5 mg. You can chop it, snort it, or mix it with distilled water and inject it into your vein.


Very unprofessional Mike, we are both trying to help others here, it just happens that your wrong.



> Furthermore, when you read publications, it is advisable that you do read more then one publications.
> Research can be modified to tailor the researcher first hypothesis. Furthermore, publications dated back in 1999 that you recieve yours is just too outdated.


Mike........ Mike, Mike, Mike, Mike, Mike... what are you talking about? Are your hoping that someone will read your last post and none of the ones before it? I have included about 7 studies for you and everyone to read. You posted 0 resources. 
I 100% agree with the fact that research can be modified to tailor the researcher, most people learn this in Statistics class. But what are you saying, that the research that says that I am right was tailored for someone's agenda....Sad Mike...Very SAD!



> I recommand that you subscribed to the Mayo clinic, New england journal of medicine, or to the Mass General Hospital. You can join all of these as a student


Thank you, I appreiate the sharing of resources, especially if its from first-hand experience.


----------



## mike1991 (Mar 3, 2007)

I can't post mine unless you are a member. I can print them out, but it wont let you cut and paste. I wouldn't test for estrogen in a male unless there was a need. I guess if you weren't going to charge it to your insurance and paid out of your pocket instead I would. But I don't work for free and your insurance isn't going to pay for it because I felt the need to do so.biphastic and triphastic are both spelled wrong but hey I'll go ahead and comment. The phases have nothing to do with half live. But hey no hard feeling about your comments. I personally think you are a bipolar retard. For now on just PM is you have a problem.


----------

